# 84-85 Redline



## Jrodarod (May 21, 2019)

Picked this up this weekend. Exact bike I had as a kid minus the red tires I need to find. I’ll clean it up and post an update date soon.


----------



## Jrodarod (May 22, 2019)

Pedals are Freeagent , stem looks newer, can’t ID the bars and can’t tell if the wheels are newer.


----------

